# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  Ναυτικοί Λέβητες (Marine Boilers)

## SOKRATIS1979

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους συναδελφους.
ειμαι νεος στη σελιδα και 29 ετων (β μηχανικος κρουαζιεροπλοια & ro-ro εχω σαν υπηρεσια).
Καλως η κακως δεν εχω τη πειρα σε λεβητες οπως εχουν οι ποντοποροι γκαζαδες κοκ. ηθελα να θεσω καποια ερωτημα προς απαντηση

1) διαδικασια επιθεωρησης λεβητα εν ορμω κ εν πλω.
2) αφη πυρων (ειναι το ιδιο κ για μεγαλα καζανια?)
3) χημικες αναλυσεις
4) ζημιες
5) αν εχει καποιος φωτο απο αυλους με ζημια-cracks.

σας ευχαριστω πολυ

ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

----------

